# Maven Installation unter Windows 7



## schland10 (14. Jun 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich bin langsam am verzweifeln. Ich krieg einfach das Maven auf meinem neuen Windows 7 Rechner nicht zum laufen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Meine Ordnerstruktur ist so:

Maven --> C:\apache-maven-2.0.10
Repository in der Adressleiste --> D:\Benutzer\ich\.m2\repository
Repository in den Ordnereigenschaften --> D:\Users\ich\.m2\repository

Meine Umgebungsvariablen sind:

M2_HOME --> C:\apache-maven-2.0.10
M2_REPO --> D:\Users\ich\.m2\repository
Path --> %JAVA_HOME%\bin; C:\apache-maven-2.0.10\bin

Neu gestartet habe ich den PC schon mehrmals, eine andere Maven Version benutzt und den Pfad vom Maven Repository auf "D:\Benutzer..." geändert  aber das nützt alles nichts. Immer wenn ich "mvn -v" in der Konsole ausführe kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass der Befehl falsch ist. Wenn ich in der Konsole in den M2_HOME Pfad gehe und "mvn -v" ausführe, dann zeigt er die Maven Version an.

Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## maki (14. Jun 2010)

Dein PATH stimmt nicht, die anderen Variablen sind egal.


----------



## schland10 (14. Jun 2010)

Aber was ist denn an dem PATH falsch???
Ich habe dort auch schon %M2_HOME%\bin rein geschrieben aber funktoniert auch nicht.


----------



## maki (14. Jun 2010)

Wo änderst du den denn?
Dir ist klar, dass du einen neue Kommandoshell aufmachen musst wenn du Systemvariablen änderst?


----------



## schland10 (14. Jun 2010)

Ich habe den Pfad nicht über die Konsole geändert, sondern über die grafische Windowsoberfläche und anschließend in der Konsole geprüft ob es den richtigen Pfad ausgibt und das ist der Fall. Aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Geeeee (14. Jun 2010)

..und falls es userspezifische Pfade / Variablen sind, musst du dich neu einloggen (bei Win7). Das betrifft sowohl Änderungen als auch neu angelegte Variablen.
Man kann sogar (unschön aber anders gehts manchmal nicht) den PATH im Userbereich auf %PATH%;<das was ich als user brauche> setzen.

Edit: ok, hast ja gerade geschrieben, dass der Pfad richtig ausgegeben wird. Was passiert denn, wenn du %M2_HOME%\bin\mvn -v eingibst?


----------



## schland10 (14. Jun 2010)

Geeeee hat gesagt.:


> Edit: ok, hast ja gerade geschrieben, dass der Pfad richtig ausgegeben wird. Was passiert denn, wenn du %M2_HOME%\bin\mvn -v eingibst?



Da zeigts die Maven Version an. Komisch...


----------



## schland10 (14. Jun 2010)

Könnt ihr euch auch nicht erklären oder!???


----------



## Geeeee (14. Jun 2010)

Ähm..ich weiß nun nicht, wie sensibel Windows ist, aber ich habe niemals Leerzeichen nach den Semikolons (Semikolen  ? ) stehen. Also [c]pfadA;pfadB[/c] und nicht [c]pfadA; pfadB[/c]


----------



## mvitz (14. Jun 2010)

Und auch darauf achten, kein ; nach dem letzten Eintrag zu haben


----------



## wexoo (2. Aug 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hast du dein Problem schon gelöst aber nachdem ich grade per Google auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin, wollte ich vollständigkeitshalber schreiben wie ichs gelöst habe: 
Grundsätzlich nach dieser Installationsanleitung vorgehen, jedoch nicht, wie in der Anleitung falsch angemerkt, die M2_HOME, M2 und JAVA_HOME unter user variables (Benutzervariablen?) sondern unter system variables (Systemvariablen?) anlegen. Das hat bei mir zumindest funktioniert! :toll: hth!


----------

